
Jeffrey Epstein used MIT to launder his image - fortran77
https://www.vox.com/identities/2019/9/9/20856944/jeffrey-epstein-mit-ronan-farrow-joichi-ito
======
FesterCluck
Epstein was a horrific person. Joi Ito and MIT accepted donations from a
wealthy donor. So what? They logged them as anonymous. They had no part in
advertising any good will gained by Epstein. Epstein also helped broker other
donations. This is a good move for any institution. I've yet to see any
evidence of Epstein exerting control over the curriculum or management of MIT.

If Epstein was able to drum up press from his donations, where was the due
diligence of those that reported on him? Why not bring up the accusations
then?

The idea that no one had any idea about this until the court records were
unsealed is utter nonsense, as is this attack on Ito. Before being at MIT he
was an angel investor known for finding unlikely funding sources. He continued
that tradition at MIT.

~~~
eesmith
"They had no part in advertising any good will gained by Epstein."

And as we've found out, they certainly did.

[https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/09/13/meeting-with-
ep...](https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/09/13/meeting-with-epstein-led-
gift-and-now-regrets/0SPYm0hSg8iNh3JdDwPICP/story.html) shows the donations
were not anonymous, but "confidential", that many people knew about them, and
that Ito asked staff to send Epstein presents and meet Epstein for dinner.

